# Yamaha RSXV1700 vs Onkyo 805 vs Onkyo 705



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm struggling here - sorry ! I currently have a Pioneer 2011 (45TX Elite)

would like HDMI audio capabilities (not too fussed whether thats MPCM or Bitstream)

so choices are

Yamaha 1700 (yes only MPCM) - £400 ($800 dollars)
Onkyo SR705 - £550 ($1100)
Onkyo SR805 - £700 ($1400)

I'm thinking for pure sound quality wise the 1700 probably is better than the SR705 ? - all be it having less features

how would it compare to the SR805 ? The SR805 I would reckon is possibly marginally better ? but its almost double the price :hissyfit:

I also get a bit put off by some of the Onkyo amp failures ... I have AV amps for 10 years and never had a single (not have any of my friends) amp failure ... yet I read on some of the forums that some people are on their 3rd SR805 !!

any suggestions please ?

thanks, MArk.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Mark...

I think the Onkyo failures are just much more publicized because they appear to be selling quite a few more than others. They are priced extremely competitively. 

None the less, I suspect you will not notice too much difference in sound quality between these, if any. The features are going to be the main differences.

What speakers are you driving?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 805 is a solid and extremely well built receiver It weighs in at 55lbs 10lbs heaver than any comparable receiver and wont let you down. I personaly have it and am more than pleased with its performance.
The direct pure audio mode is very nice and because its THX ultra2 certified you have that peace of mind as well.:T


----------

